# Virtualbox ou bootcamp



## ardi71 (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour

Je voudrai un peu d'aide pour windows , j'avais installé les deux bootcamp et virtualbox  celui ci est mieux car il n'y a pas besoin de changer de disque par contre j'ai des saccades j'ai que 8 go de ram et j'ai alloué 4 a chacun , peut etre avez vous une astuce pour que ça tourne mieux ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> Je voudrai un peu d'aide pour windows , j'avais installé les deux bootcamp et virtualbox celui ci est mieux car il n'y a pas besoin de changer de disque par contre j'ai des saccades j'ai que 8 go de ram et j'ai alloué 4 a chacun , peut etre avez vous une astuce pour que ça tourne mieux ?


Une partition Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp profitera pleinement du processeur, de la totalité de la mémoire et de la puce ou carte graphique.

VirtualBox est un logiciel gratuit de virtualisation _(émulation)_ d'une version d'un OS comme Windows, Linux, etc. Ce procédé ayant des limites, on ne peut pas utiliser le vrai processeur, que la moitié de la mémoire d'un Mac et la carte graphique ne sera qu'une émulation très limitée graphiquement. Autant dire que ce n'est pas la peine de rêver que de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents.

De plus, le paramétrage de certaines fonctions est un casse-tête avec parfois des problèmes de reconnaissance des ports USB, auquel cas il faut télécharger et installer des packages supplémentaires. Les meilleurs logiciels de virtualisation sont Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion. Ils sont payants, mais ils sont vraiment très performants, bien plus conviviaux que VirtualBox avec des réglages bien plus fins.

La plupart du temps, j'utilise une machine virtuelle sous VMware et j'arrive à faire tourner avec mon iMac un logiciel de 3D comme 3DS Max, certes il y a quelques latences, mais pas trop gênantes pour ce que je fais, mais c'est quand même un poids lourd en logiciel de 3D. Il faut dire aussi que j'ai un iMac 27 de 2015, processeur 4 GHz Intel Core i7, 24 Go de mémoire et 4 Go de mémoire graphique. Tu l'auras compris, plus ton Mac est puissant, mieux se portera une machine virtuelle.

Alors une partition dédiée Windows ou une machine virtuelle ? Là, je ne peux pas répondre à ta place et surtout ce que tu souhaites faire sous Windows avec un Mac dont on ne connait pas les caractéristiques.


----------



## ardi71 (13 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Une partition Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp profitera pleinement du processeur, de la totalité de la mémoire et de la puce ou carte graphique.
> 
> VirtualBox est un logiciel gratuit de virtualisation _(émulation)_ d'une version d'un OS comme Windows, Linux, etc. Ce procédé ayant des limites, on ne peut pas utiliser le vrai processeur, que la moitié de la mémoire d'un Mac et la carte graphique ne sera qu'une émulation très limitée graphiquement. Autant dire que ce n'est pas la peine de rêver que de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents.
> 
> ...





Merci pour ces renseignements , j'ai vu qu'il y a une version d'évaluation de VMware fusion , il est en Français ? et est 'il difficile a mettre en place ?


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> Merci pour ces renseignements , j'ai vu qu'il y a une version d'évaluation de VMware fusion , il est en Français ? et est 'il difficile a mettre en place ?


Les deux logiciels cités plus haut sont extrêmement simples à prendre en main, bien plus conviviaux que VirtualBox et sont tous les deux en français.


----------



## ardi71 (13 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Les deux logiciels cités plus haut sont extrêmement simples à prendre en main, bien plus conviviaux que VirtualBox et sont tous les deux en français.



J'ai installé la version d'essai de VMware fusion , rien a voir avec virtualbox ça a l'air de tourner bien , j'ai mis 4 et 4 go par contre je le trouve un peu cher


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> J'ai installé la version d'essai de VMware fusion , rien a voir avec virtualbox ça a l'air de tourner bien , j'ai mis 4 et 4 go par contre je le trouve un peu cher


C'est relatif dans la mesure ou ce logiciel est vraiment performant, fiable et sûr. Ensuite, ça dépend de ce que tu souhaites faire sous Windows et avec quels logiciels ?


----------



## ardi71 (13 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est relatif dans la mesure ou ce logiciel est vraiment performant, fiable et sûr. Ensuite, ça dépend de ce que tu souhaites faire sous Windows et avec quels logiciels ?



J'ai installé un petit jeu qui tournai bien sur bootcamp la par contre avec le son ça bloque , j'ai rien touché a l'install de fusion faut il faire quelque chose au niveau de la carte son ?


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> J'ai installé un petit jeu qui tournai bien sur bootcamp la par contre avec le son ça bloque , j'ai rien touché a l'install de fusion faut il faire quelque chose au niveau de la carte son ?


Par défaut, non...




...mais quelles sont les conditions requises demandées par l'éditeur de jeu et quel est-il ?


----------



## ardi71 (13 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, non...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126653
> 
> ...mais quelles sont les conditions requises demandées par l'éditeur de jeu et quel est-il ?




Non ça ne marche pas avec aucun des programmes alors j'ai réinstallé bootcamp et la ça marche , par contre quand je veux revenir sur mon DD imac il ne le trouve pas je suis obligé de redémarrer windows en entrant option c'est normal ?


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> quand je veux revenir sur mon DD imac il ne le trouve pas je suis obligé de redémarrer windows en entrant option c'est normal ?


Oui, c'est le protocole habituel que de redémarrer sur le disque dur qui est déclaré dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage. Il faut savoir aussi que sous Windows qu'il y a aussi dans les Paramètres/Boot Camp le choix de sélectionner le disque de démarrage de manière à ce que ce soit Windows qui démarre en premier.


Locke a dit:


> mais quelles sont les conditions requises demandées par l'éditeur de jeu et quel est-il ?


Là, pas de réponse ?


----------



## ardi71 (14 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, c'est le protocole habituel que de redémarrer sur le disque dur qui est déclaré dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage. Il faut savoir aussi que sous Windows qu'il y a aussi dans les Paramètres/Boot Camp le choix de sélectionner le disque de démarrage de manière à ce que ce soit Windows qui démarre en premier.
> 
> Là, pas de réponse ?



Quand je suis sur windows si je tape redémarrer sur mac il ne trouve pas disque , par contre pour le jeu il y a aucune info c'est un tout petit jeu et ça tourne pas alors les gros


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> Quand je suis sur windows si je tape redémarrer sur mac il ne trouve pas disque


D'abord on ne tape rien du tout, ensuite dans une machine virtuelle il y a pas de menu Boot Camp dans les Paramètres, pour finir dans une vraie partition Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp, dans le Panneau de configuration il y a obligatoirement cette option...





ardi71 a dit:


> par contre pour le jeu il y a aucune info c'est un tout petit jeu et ça tourne pas alors les gros


C'est bien, mais étant curieux, j'aimerais bien connaître le nom du jeu et celui de l'éditeur.


----------



## ardi71 (14 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> D'abord on ne tape rien du tout, ensuite dans une machine virtuelle il y a pas de menu Boot Camp dans les Paramètres, pour finir dans une vraie partition Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp, dans le Panneau de configuration il y a obligatoirement cette option...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126659
> 
> ...



Je n'ai plus du tout de machine virtuelle j'ai tout effacé . Dans le menu Bootcamp j'ai pareil que ci dessus mais avant il se reboutai tout seul sur mac alors que la a chaque fois que je quitte je suis obligé de lui signaler sinon il se relance sur windows .
Le jeu s'appelle (pc building simulator ) l'éditeur je sais pas


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> a chaque fois que je quitte je suis obligé de lui signaler sinon il se relance sur windows .


C'est tout à fait normal, si tu repasses sous macOS et que tu redéclares macOS comme disque de démarrage il le restera.


ardi71 a dit:


> Le jeu s'appelle (pc building simulator ) l'éditeur je sais pas


Oh que c'est dur de trouver en 2 secondes avec Google l'éditeur qui est... https://store.steampowered.com/app/621060/PC_Building_Simulator/ ...avec comme configuration demandée...




...ou l'on apprend que les GPU intégrés peuvent fonctionner mais ne sont pas pris en charge.


----------



## ardi71 (14 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal, si tu repasses sous macOS et que tu redéclares macOS comme disque de démarrage il le restera.
> 
> Oh que c'est dur de trouver en 2 secondes avec Google l'éditeur qui est... https://store.steampowered.com/app/621060/PC_Building_Simulator/ ...avec comme configuration demandée...
> 
> ...



C'est que je suis un peu nul mais bon on est comme on est , de toutes façons ça fonctionne tres bien avec bootcamp 

Merci encore et j'espere que je ne t'ai pas trop fait perdre ton temps .


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2018)

ardi71 a dit:


> Merci encore et j'espere que je ne t'ai pas trop fait perdre ton temps .


Non, tes interrogations serviront à d'autres.


----------



## Billos (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai quelques petites questions qui doivent à peu près rentrer dans ce sujet je pense :

Je dois installer un système pour gérer la diffusion de musique et vidéo dans une salle de conférence ...
L'application utilisée ne fonctionne que sous Windows ...
Nous sommes sur Imac 21,5" de 2017, intel core i5 3 ghz, 8Go 2400 MHz DDR4, carte graphique radeon pro 555 2048 Mo.

Donc au choix émulateur ou bootcamp ...
De ce que j'ai compris Boot Camp est ce qui fonctionne le mieux mais une machine à la fois?
J'ai essayé Virtualbox, installation sans soucis, mais impossible de passer une vidéo, ça saccade et c'est incompréhensible ...
Est-ce un problème de paramétrage, de puissance de mon mac ou juste impossible avec Virtualbox?
Si c'est la cas est-ce que ça fonctionnera sans soucis avec P.Desktop ou VMware Fusion?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours ...


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2018)

Billos a dit:


> De ce que j'ai compris Boot Camp est ce qui fonctionne le mieux mais une machine à la fois?


Oui.


Billos a dit:


> J'ai essayé Virtualbox, installation sans soucis, mais impossible de passer une vidéo, ça saccade et c'est incompréhensible ...
> Est-ce un problème de paramétrage, de puissance de mon mac ou juste impossible avec Virtualbox?


Comme ce logiciel est gratuit, il est malheureusement à la hauteur de sa gratuité.


Billos a dit:


> Si c'est la cas est-ce que ça fonctionnera sans soucis avec P.Desktop ou VMware Fusion?


Ces 2 logiciels sont des références sous macOS, ils émulent bien mieux Windows, car on peut indiquer le nombre de processeurs et ajouter de la mémoire pour la simulation de la carte graphique. Dans ton cas précis, tu pourras attribuer 4 Go de mémoire de travail et 1024 Mo pour la carte graphique. De là à te dire, que ça fonctionnera correctement est une autre histoire, car on ne connaît pas le nom du logiciel et les spécifications de l'éditeur.

En exemple concret, j'utilise correctement 3DS Max avec VMware Fusion Pro dans un iMac un peu gonflé...



Sinon, dans une partition Windows via Assistant Boot Camp, a priori pas de problème, ce sera comme un vrai PC avec l'intégralité du processeur, de la mémoire et de la puce carte graphique. Petit exemple de la procédure d'installation... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Billos (6 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Comme ce logiciel est gratuit, il est malheureusement à la hauteur de sa gratuité.
> 
> ...



Merci Locke pour ta réponse complète!
Je vais essayer avec P.Desktop (version d'essai gratuite pour voir comment ça tourne ...) ; VMware Fusion j'ai pas trouver de version d'essai, ça existe?


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2018)

Billos a dit:


> VMware Fusion j'ai pas trouver de version d'essai, ça existe?


Oui ici... https://www.vmware.com/fr/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation.html ...et c'est celui que j'utilise. 

Les 2 principaux réglages sous VMware sont ici...


----------



## Billos (6 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui ici... https://www.vmware.com/fr/products/fusion/fusion-evaluation.html ...et c'est celui que j'utilise.
> 
> Les 2 principaux réglages sous VMware sont ici...
> 
> ...



Merci je vais essayer ça ...

Avant je voudrais désinstaller Virtualbox proprement, comment dois-je faire?


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2018)

Billos a dit:


> Avant je voudrais désinstaller Virtualbox proprement, comment dois-je faire?


Que dit la documentation officielle page 39... http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/UserManual.pdf ...ceci...


> 2.2.2 Uninstallation
> To uninstall VirtualBox, open the disk image (dmg) file again and double-click on the uninstall icon contained therein.
> 
> Traduction en français
> ...


----------



## Billos (11 Janvier 2019)

Bon ça y est, suite à vos conseils j'ai installé VMware fusion 11, windows 10 dessus, ça tourne correctement ...

Un petit problème (j'espère) demeure,  qui en est un gros pour moi car pour le moment je ne peut pas l'utiliser pour ce que je souhaitais dans l'état : comme dit dans mon premier message, le but est de lancer, entre autre, des vidéos dans une salle de réunions via un logiciel qui n'est donc que sous Windows (d'où VMware ...) ; donc sur un deuxième écran ...

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le réglage pour y arriver ...

Le logiciel utilisé intègre un paramétrage pour que les vidéos soit directement lancé sur un deuxième écran (avec écran de contrôle sur l'écran de l'ordi) ...
Mais comme windows est émulé, dans les paramètre d'affichage windows le deuxième écran n'est pas détecté (puisque connecté au mac), du coup cela ne fonctionne pas (à moins bien sûr de déplacer manuellement la fenêtre sur le deuxième écran, ce qui n'a pas d'intérêt, le but étant d'avoir l'écran de contrôle sur l'imac et la vidéo sur le second écran (comme avec VLC par exemple)).

Avez-vous une idée de comment paramétrer pour que ça fonctionne?

merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> Le logiciel utilisé intègre un paramétrage pour que les vidéos soit directement lancé sur un deuxième écran (avec écran de contrôle sur l'écran de l'ordi) ...
> Mais comme windows est émulé, dans les paramètre d'affichage windows le deuxième écran n'est pas détecté (puisque connecté au mac), du coup cela ne fonctionne pas (à moins bien sûr de déplacer manuellement la fenêtre sur le deuxième écran, ce qui n'a pas d'intérêt, le but étant d'avoir l'écran de contrôle sur l'imac et la vidéo sur le second écran (comme avec VLC par exemple)).


Et quel est le nom de ce logiciel ? Comment se fait la connexion, par cordon USB, Bluetooth, etc ?

Par USB, dans VMware, tout matériel qui sera connecté demandera une autorisation pour se connecter sous macOS ou Windows. Est-ce que tu as un problème de ce côté-là ? Pour une vérification, machine virtuelle non démarrée, en faisant le raccourci cmd+E qui affiche le panneau de réglage, est-ce que tu sélectionnes bien le matériel et éventuellement l'ajouter ?


----------



## Billos (11 Janvier 2019)

C'est un vidéoprojecteur qui est en Hdmi, donc connecté via adaptateur en Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) sur l'iMac ...
Je vais vérifier ce que tu dis (je ne suis pas sur place j'y vais demain) ... USB ou USB-C c'est au même endroit s'il faut le sélectionner et l'ajouter pour le reconnaître?
Au niveau de l'appli je l'ai déjà utilisé sous windows et aucun soucis, il faut juste que windows détecte le deuxième écran pour que je puisse étendre mon bureau ...
Merci en tout cas @Locke pour tes réponses rapides et précises ...


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> C'est un vidéoprojecteur qui est en Hdmi, donc connecté via adaptateur en Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) sur l'iMac ...


Là, en effet ça se complique avec la connexion. Mais j'aurais bien aimé connaître le nom du logiciel, de l'éditeur.


----------



## Billos (11 Janvier 2019)

Pourquoi tu dis que ça se complique?
Le logiciel c'est JW library ...


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis que ça se complique?


Un adaptateur ce n'est jamais très bon en égard d'une liaison directe avec le bon cordon et il n'y aucune mention particulière pour ce logiciel, qui par ailleurs est disponible pour iOS.


----------



## Billos (11 Janvier 2019)

Ce logiciel n'est disponible que pour iOS ipad ou iphone ...

Tu penses que ça marcherai si je connectais via USB?
Voici ce dont je dispose à propos du vidéo-projecteur :


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> Tu penses que ça marcherai si je connectais via USB?


Il faut essayer et voir ce qu'il se passe dans le panneau de configuration dans VMware de ta machine virtuelle. Est-ce que le matériel sera reconnu ?


----------



## Billos (11 Janvier 2019)

Je vais essayé tout ça ...
Mais est-ce que je ne peux pas déjà voir si le vidéo est connecté en hdmi/usb-c?


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> Je vais essayé tout ça ...
> Mais est-ce que je ne peux pas déjà voir si le vidéo est connecté en hdmi/usb-c?


Pour moi un adaptateur est source de problème, ne pas oublier que tu utilises une machine virtuelle, qui par défaut est à la base une émulation de Windows, sans jamais pouvoir bénéficier à 100 % du processeur, ni de la puce/carte graphique d'un iMac.


----------



## Billos (12 Janvier 2019)

Je viens d’essayer de brancher en usb, le truc est détecté et peut se connecter à la machine virtuelle, mais ce n’est pas une entrée vidéo, donc impossible à utiliser ...


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2019)

Billos a dit:


> Je viens d’essayer de brancher en usb, le truc est détecté et peut se connecter à la machine virtuelle, mais ce n’est pas une entrée vidéo, donc impossible à utiliser ...


Lire l'encadré en rouge...



...mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste en connexion de vidéo projecteur.


----------

